# Website Connectivity Issues



## Emugod (Dec 18, 2013)

For a few weeks now, I've had a problem with my computer where every hour on the hour, I lose access to all websites.

Accompanied by this loss, I get four errors in Windows Event Viewer. The first is an application error for svchost.exe_DPS. The other three are for its services, Base Filtering Engine, Diagnostic Policy Service, and Windows Firewall.

I've posted in the Networking Support forum, but was told to post in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum. Chemist assisted me and cleared me of any malware. However, he could not find anything wrong nor a solution.

I've found a temporary solution of restarting the three services Base Filtering Engine, Diagnostic Policy Service, and Windows Firewall. However, I am in need of a permanent solution.

If nothing can be found, I've decided to reformat my computer. However, I'd rather not if it's possible.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Emugod. Do you have both Microsoft Security essentials and Avast AV currently installed? If you have avast installed anyway please uninstall it, restart the PC and wait to see if your problem persists.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what type of internet access do you have? have you contacted your isp? also did you do a power cycle on your router and modem? you try a different browser to see if it is a browser issue?


----------



## Emugod (Dec 18, 2013)

sobeit said:


> what type of internet access do you have? have you contacted your isp? also did you do a power cycle on your router and modem? you try a different browser to see if it is a browser issue?


It's not the ISP or the internet itself. I am connected to the internet. I can ping google and get a response as if nothing was wrong.

This has occurred in two different locations with different ISPs both wired and wireless. I've also tried with Internet Explorer, Chrome, and Firefox and they're all the same.

I've logged all the things I've tried on the first link in the OP. The two links have more information on my situation, but if I should post that here, please tell me.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

ganjeii said:


> Hi Emugod. Do you have both Microsoft Security essentials and Avast AV currently installed? If you have avast installed anyway please uninstall it, restart the PC and wait to see if your problem persists.


----------



## Emugod (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello, Ganjeii.

No, uninstalling Avast had no effect. The problem still persists.


----------



## Emugod (Dec 18, 2013)

Bumping the thread.

My issue subsided two days ago, but spontaneously reappeared today.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Inconsistencies like this point to hardware... I would suggest checking / reseating the connections for your network card. Also, it sounds weird but run memory and hard drive diagnostics (Seatools and Memtest86+ in my signature)to ensure that this hardware is good. I have seen failing hard drives cause weird connectivity issues in the past. Even power supply issues.


----------



## Emugod (Dec 18, 2013)

Is there another way of running Seatools for Dos rather than on a CD? My laptop doesn't have an optical drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

you can burn Seatools to a USB Flash Drive: How To Create Bootable USB Disk For Seagate SeaTools For DOS | Megaleecher.Net


----------



## Spiff88 (Jan 16, 2015)

Emugod said:


> Is there another way of running Seatools for Dos rather than on a CD? My laptop doesn't have an optical drive.


Hi Emugod,

hope you're still on this forum.

did you manage to solve your problem? I've got exactly the same for a month now: the svchost_DPS exe crashes on exactly every hour (2:00pm and a few seconds, 3:00pm and a few seconds, ...).
I was thinking of downloading another version of the esent.dll file, but I guess this is useless.
I ran several malware & virus scans, seems ok so far.

For the moment, I don't see any solution but reinstalling Windows. But if you found a smoother solution, I'd like to know it.

Thanks in advance,

Pierre


----------

